# AMD to Go TO GDDR3 Directly ?



## indro (May 20, 2005)

CoolTechZone reports on what most people have been speculating for a while now: AMD may just bowl right over DDR2.  AMD's options are to continue soldiering on with DDR or skip straight to DDR3 and XDR.

According to the source, AMD has other plans with DDR and the company will possibly make advancements in this sector. The source also said that AMD might be going its own way by not following Intel with their DDR2 implementations. Instead, the world's second largest chipmaker may go straight to DDR3 or XDR in hopes of adopting a better architecture. You see, DDR2 was a poor design to begin with, but considering that Intel has been making quite a few mistakes after its Prescott and i915/i925 launch, no one should be surprised.

In another article on their site, CoolTechZone tackles DDR2 technology: Intel Knew DDR2 was Poor Design  



BTW  , me think DDR2 wont be a good choise for opterons and a64's due to their latencies , well  .. XDR and GDDR3 are going to be expensive .. 


Good Luck AMD  " "


----------



## magnet (May 20, 2005)

when they r out they will b xpensive no doubt...but ddr rates will go damn down.......later it will settle .........


----------



## quad master (May 21, 2005)

@ indro - its not GDDR3 its just DDR3


----------



## King_Niral (May 21, 2005)

yeah QUAD MASTER IS RIGHt GDDR3 is used in graphics cards !!!!


----------



## indro (May 23, 2005)

Okay ! There are rumors as well regarding amd support for XDR modules as well . If thats the case ,then they will pump upto 32 gbps bandwidth .

Lets see


----------



## johnjjx (Feb 13, 2008)

32gbps cool.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

dude, see the thread date.


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 13, 2008)

Well we know now it's DDR2 for now, dont mess with dead threads.


----------

